# Getting a small boat on plane....



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a little 12' skiff with a 9.5hp outboard on the back. I try to keep the weight in the boat as balanced as I can, with the trolling motor, battery, cooler and tackle up near the bow and just me and the gas can in the back. The boat moves pretty well up till about 1/3 throttle, then when opened up, the bow comes up and the rpm's go up a little, but the speed does not really pick up at all.

I have been thinking about getting one of the little fins that go on the lower unit, but I'm not sure if they work or not. Wondering if anyone has used them with a small outboard and if so how well do they work.

I have also heard about non-planing hulls? How do I know if this is the cause of my problem. I'm also a pretty big guy, 250+, so that may be it too, but I would have thought a 9.5 hp would get this small a boat on plane. Thanks for any input or suggestions in advance, and yes I already know that I should lose some weight!!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I am not sure how much help it will give you on a boat that small with a small engine but on my boat it helps tremendously. I recently bought a carbon copy of the boat I sold two years ago and rebuilt the whole thing. The only difference is thatthis one does not have a foil. I can tell a huge difference, it is much less responsive and take quite a bit longer to get on plane (I can go down to a 18' and it will shoot out, but I like the top end speed).

So I suppose since the price is so cheap, that you really dont have much to lose. Give it a shot. Another thought is your prop. Might need to pitch down a little to get up quicker. Like I said on a boat that small I am not sure. But I really miss mine, the wife loves not having it because it does not turn as sharply at high speeds and she likes that, I loved ripping it hard but it always scared the crap out of her. Good luck either way.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Have you tried tilting your motor down? The bolt on fin should help but also remember that you and the motor weigh a lot more than the gas can and trolling motor. Had the same problem in a 14 flat bottom and the fin helped to bring the nose down and run smoother.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

They helped my small 9 foot, 5HP powered dinghy tremendously - made a huge difference. And they are a cheap trim upgrade and I think you will be surprised at the performance improvement.

Also, you mentioned weight in the back - my experience is you should shift weight forward once you get moving. 

Tight lines!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> and just me and the gas can in the back.




Start by extending the fuel line and move the fuel tank forward.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

The motor is tilted all the way down. I have put almost everything in the boat (battry, tm, castnet, tackle box, anchor, drinks etc)up near the bow, and still riding with the bow up and plowing through the water. Are there hulls that just don't plane? I still think I will try one of the fins for the motor. Would like all the input I can get from anyone with little boat experience. Thanks.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> 12' skiff with a 9.5hp outboard




Understand that a small skiff like that will have a narror beam. A widder beam will not dig as much.



If you had a higher powered motor it would still dig, but may have enough power to get it out of that hole. However I know your not going to do that.



You have the option of a tiller extender.

http://www.cabelas.com/information/Boating/HelmsMate8482ExtensionHandles0001127.html


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Your cheapest options are going to be to go with the fin or put anouther 250 lb person in the bow. If you want to go ******* you could put a long piece of PVC on the handle and sit more up front of the boat.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

im abought 220 my sealf call me wan you go fishing and I will sit on the bow and hold it down for you


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

im abought 220 my sealf call me wan you go fishing and I will sit on the bow and hold it down for you


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm afraid that this tiny littleboat would not be able to handle 500lbs of fish killing *******, and all the associated gear. I think I will try one of the fins or a tiller extension, or both. Unless someone else hasanother suggestion.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I had this aluminum jon boat when I was in MS and I couldn't get it on plane.



I installed two planing boards on the back and it got up on plane in a hurry.



I ibstalled them with 'L' shaped brackets and it took probably an hour to make.



It would work on a wooden or fiberglass boat with screws. I used pop rivets. C2


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Put the fin on. They work wonders on small boats.*


----------

